
Show HN: JavaScript web component for online spreadsheets - paulhodel
https://github.com/paulhodel/jexcel/blob/master/README.md
======
jjcm
There's no shadowroot usage or customElement definitions here - what part of
this is a web component? Not to trivialize the creation of what looks like a
decent spreadsheet library, but this just looks like a standard library, not a
web component.

~~~
treve
Before there were Web Components, people made reusable web components.

But, probably good to disambiguate

------
billconan
this is awesome. One feature I'd like is the frozen column of airtable:

[https://support.airtable.com/hc/en-
us/articles/203312065-Cha...](https://support.airtable.com/hc/en-
us/articles/203312065-Changing-the-number-of-frozen-fields-columns-)

~~~
paulhodel
[https://jexcel.net/v4/examples/freeze-
columns](https://jexcel.net/v4/examples/freeze-columns)

